# Lincoln county 2011



## JBGriffith (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone seeing any good bucks? Last year seemed a little off for us. Hopefully this year will pick up. Good hunting to everyone.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Nov 20, 2011)

Lincoln county is slow on the board but heating up nicely in the field.

Saw a 6 pnt, nice 8 and a mature 10 Saturday morning.  Got busted pulling back on the 10 but am hoping for a second chance Monday.

It is as close to on as I've ever seen it at my farm.

Good luck.


----------



## JBGriffith (Nov 21, 2011)

I'll be heading down Wednesday. Hopefully the weather will cool off. This weather has been something else. Bet you are sweating out there today. Good Luck to ya!!


----------

